
Sprawling Homeless Camps – Modern 'Hoovervilles' - aresant
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/13/795439405/sprawling-homeless-camps-modern-hoovervilles-vex-california
======
diogenescynic
Except the people in Hoovervilles wanted jobs. The people you see in homeless
camps now are 99% of the time on meth or heroin and mentally ill. I definitely
think it’s a national disgrace and there needs to be a federal solution, but
we’re comparing apples and oranges in the headline.

